# Autofocusing manual focus lenses



## IronMaskDuval (Feb 16, 2016)

(A7II and A7IIr only) Have you all seen techart's adapter that autofocus mf leica m mount lenses? Pretty cool and appears to af quickly.

Seems like you can buy an adapter to use any lens. Really cool


----------



## cherylynne1 (Feb 16, 2016)

That sounds pretty awesome...I imagine the adapter must be massive, though, right?


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Feb 16, 2016)

cherylynne1 said:


> That sounds pretty awesome...I imagine the adapter must be massive, though, right?


Pretty small for the Leica. With the others, I'm sure they are. It simply moves the lens to and from the sensor. I won't be buying it though. My eyes are still good.


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 17, 2016)

Its not big at all: Techart Pro Leica M to Sony E AF lens adapter | Leica Rumors

Its pretty nifty actually. It uses a combination of unit focusing (i.e. moving the whole lens) and moving the focus ring with a small motor.

I would say it probably will work fine with wide angle, but with long angles it might hit certain limits.

Also I would say lenses with a focusing tab will probably be out of luck.

Finally I would like to point out that many wide angle lenses have issues on Sony A7 cameras, depending upon the exact model (the A7s handles very well, the A7r not at all), and Ken Rockwell claims that Sony sensors cant handle any Leica lens too well anyway. I can only theoretize about that one. The issue here is probably the glas above the sensor. Since Leica is very old, many Leica lenses have been designed for film, so the glas above the Leica sensor needs to be as thin as possible. While Sony is a very young system and lens designers for it can take the thick glas into consideration, so Sony glas is probably quite thick, which leads to lack of sharpness because with the glas the light is focused elsewhere.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 17, 2016)

I just need that for my a6000 and AFS lenses...


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 18, 2016)

Braineack said:


> I just need that for my a6000 and AFS lenses...


 At least one company is (or was) working on a Nikon F to Sony FE with autofocus adapter. I forgot which, but Matt "TheExNikonGuy" Granger had a video about the prototype on YouTube. It didnt worked at all at that point, though, focus took like 5 sec and was unreliable, really horrible.

I dont think an adapter in the form presented here will work much better, especially since manual focus is not great on many AF-S lenses - the manual focus ring has play. Also, the place at which the focus ring is sitting is probably a lot more varied with Nikon lenses.


----------

